

Why Nokia does not need a "Finnish Steve Jobs" to lead a turnaround - bbhacker
http://www.customer-experience-labs.com/2010/07/25/why-nokia-does-not-need-a-finnish-steve-jobs-to-lead-the-turnaround/

======
AhtiK
Somewhat soft article with not too much new ideas but interesting reading
afterall.

The main lesson for Nokia should be to ditch the OS and software business.
It's easy to realize that they DO have a nice hardware offering, something
that people pay -- and go with the Android as they can still charge the same
price for the phone.

Latest symbian-based phones are not that stable and snappy anymore (primary
reason for people choosing Nokia), and it's very hard to fit into the OS
competition landscape with memo as third player.

------
kennu
Nokia's problem is that the smartphones lack coherent overall design. They are
just a bunch of random features glued together.

What is needed is not a "Steve Jobs" but a guy who can design a smartphone
with a good, overall usability experience. And get rid of unneeded features to
keep it simple.

It must be one guy with a clear vision, not a bunch of committees and engineer
groups trying to make democratic decisions, with the added bonus of financial
ppl crippling the product by reducing RAM and CPU etc.

